
The pressure distribution inside the proton – Nature - zeristor
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0060-z
======
indescions_2018
Physicists make first 3D measurements of proton’s internal structure

[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05186-x](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05186-x)

In short, this is a new type of "electron microscopy" for 3D imaging of sub-
atomic particles. Very exciting!

------
zeristor
SciHub says: подходящих прокси не найдено

no proxies found

